# Pool advice??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've left my pool unattended for a week and in that short space of time its gone pea green! I left it with a good dose of chlorine tablets and jollup in it and the pump came on twice a day?? Anyway, any quick and simple ways of making it crystal clear again???


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've left my pool unattended for a week and in that short space of time its gone pea green! I left it with a good dose of chlorine tablets and jollup in it and the pump came on twice a day?? Anyway, any quick and simple ways of making it crystal clear again???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


salfumant -chuck a bottle in but don't swim in it for 24 hours


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> salfumant -chuck a bottle in but don't swim in it for 24 hours


Do they sell it in Mercadona??

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah, just googeled it Hyrochloric acid!! I know where I can get some of that!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Do they sell it in Mercadona??
> 
> Jo xxx


yep - also known as _agua fuerte_


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

You could also try stuff called Pool Shock---- all pool shops sell it-and ferraterias---- just chuck it over the surface and water clean again! Good Luck !


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Id check your chlorine level as well as its so hot it goes very quickly. Give it a high dose of chlorine and about a litre of acid & run the pump for at least 4 hrs over night and see what its like in the morning check levels and if all ok you can swim later that day


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Acid in your pool .... yippeeeeee


Shock it with a good dose of powdered chlorine and leave the pump on overnight. If it's still looking somewhat hazy afterwards, stick some floculente in the skimmer overnight and then vac it to get rid of all the crap off the bottom


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Think I´ll stick to the Atlantic - sounds a lot healthier!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Think I´ll stick to the Atlantic - sounds a lot healthier!


It's a bit colder though aint it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Acid in your pool .... yippeeeeee
> 
> 
> Shock it with a good dose of powdered chlorine and leave the pump on overnight. If it's still looking somewhat hazy afterwards, stick some floculente in the skimmer overnight and then vac it to get rid of all the crap off the bottom


The trouble is my pump is underground and I aint going in the little hole to with a torch to switch it on - too many spiders and roaches and nasties!!! Its on "timed" at the mo, so it comes on for a couple of hours night and morning!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> It's a bit colder though aint it


24 at the moment - plenty warm enough. And no wasps!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys please take care with Sulfamate (Ague Furte) as a splash on you can cause you some serious damage !

Jo Choc Shock (as someone else said) will clear the pool in short order, but you clearly have an issue with the system if it is coming on twice a day & is not keeping the pool crystal clear.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> The trouble is my pump is underground and I aint going in the little hole to with a torch to switch it on - too many spiders and roaches and nasties!!! Its on "timed" at the mo, so it comes on for a couple of hours night and morning!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Well shock it anyway, as I said it will sort it ... get someone else to go down the hole, as you have to sort it for that kind loving landlord of yours


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Well shock it anyway, as I said it will sort it ... get someone else to go down the hole, as you have to sort it for that kind loving landlord of yours


Yes, well quite frankly, she was the one who stopped our pool man thinking that would make us leave - I did hope that my son would look after the thing, but he then broke his arm!! None of us have really used it much this year anyway and my kids are back in the UK, so its tempting to leave the bloody thing for her to deal with, but I like a nice clean pool to look at!

Jo xx


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Powder clorine works faster will clean up in 2 days you add more as The sun will desove it


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> 24 at the moment - plenty warm enough. And no wasps!


Hells teeth, bits of me would start dropping off if I went in the pool at that temperature  Ours is around 31 / 32 at the moment


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Hells teeth, bits of me would start dropping off if I went in the pool at that temperature  Ours is around 31 / 32 at the moment


Nah, that's no fun, I'd fall asleep in that. And I like waves!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Salfumant*



jojo said:


> Do they sell it in Mercadona??
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes they sell it in Mercadona Jo 2 euros 40 a large bottle! Also dilute in a bucket of water to clean around the pool edge. x


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Salfumant*



xabiachica said:


> salfumant -chuck a bottle in but don't swim in it for 24 hours


What size bottle would you put in a 10x 5 metre pool please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> What size bottle would you put in a 10x 5 metre pool please?


now you're getting technical

we live on an urb with a communal pool now so don't have to worry about things like that - but that sounds like the size of pool we used to have & iirc we just chucked one normal sized (litre?) bottle from mercadona in then if that wasn't enough (say if we'd been away a few days & the poolguy had skived off as he always did if he knew we weren't around) another one 24 hours later


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Nah, that's no fun, I'd fall asleep in that. And I like waves!


My next door neighbour waves when I see her, so I'm sure you could find _someone _to wave


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You don't just 'chuck' chemicals into a pool unless you want green hair, red skin, sore eyes, etc. You dose it according to the test kit readings (pH, free chlorine, residual chlorine, cyanuric acid, total dissolved solids, calcium hardness, total alkalinity, etc).

Having read through this thread I am amazed that some of these people are still in the land of the living.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> You don't just 'chuck' chemicals into a pool unless you want green hair, red skin, sore eyes, etc. You dose it according to the test kit readings (pH, free chlorine, residual chlorine, cyanuric acid, total dissolved solids, calcium hardness, total alkalinity, etc).
> 
> Having read through this thread I am amazed that some of these people are still in the land of the living.


well it worked for us.............

we had a pool guy when we first moved here who would go on the missing list & our pool turned green - a friend who had been here years told us to do it & it worked

no green hair, itchy skin, sore eyes - nothing

but they & I did say don't swim for 24 hours

both my kids DID have green hair most of that summer though - when the pool guy was supposedly keeping levels right & testing everything


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> You don't just 'chuck' chemicals into a pool unless you want green hair, red skin, sore eyes, etc. You dose it according to the test kit readings (pH, free chlorine, residual chlorine, cyanuric acid, total dissolved solids, calcium hardness, total alkalinity, etc).
> 
> Having read through this thread I am amazed that some of these people are still in the land of the living.


Hmm, what's that floating in the pool? 
Dunno. Perhaps it's a member of that forum...:tongue1:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmm, what's that floating in the pool?
> Dunno. Perhaps it's a member of that forum...:tongue1:


:spit:


----------

